# [Review] Lian Li PC-A70F – Lian Li’s neuster Luxus-Tower im Test



## xTc (10. November 2009)

*Big-Tower gehören zu den Spezialitäten des Oberklasseherstellers Lian Li und der PC-A70F ist ein würdiger Vertreter dieses Genres. Bei dem PC-A70F handelt es sich um eine vergrößerte Version des PC-7F auf Basis des PC-A70 mit mehr Platz. Spezielle Merkmale des PC-A70F sind das leistungsfähige Belüftungssystem und das Tool-less / Silent-Design was eine werkzeuglose Montage ermöglichen soll. Doch was taugt das PC-A70F eigentlich und wie schlägt es sich in der Praxis? Diese Fragen soll der folgende Test beantworten.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein großes „Dankeschön“ geht an Caseking, die mir ein Exemplar des Lian Li PC-A70F für dieses Review zur Verfügung gestellt haben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Inhalt*
Spezifikation & Features
Verpackung & Lieferumfang
Äußeres Erscheinungsbild
Inneres Erscheinungsbild
Montage
Fazit
Links


*Spezifikation & Features*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um die vollständige Produktbeschreibung anzuschauen, bitte einmal auf „*Show*“ klicken.



Spoiler



Wenn das Beste gerade gut genug ist, gibt es im Bereich Gehäusebau wenig Alternativen zu Lian Li. Der Hersteller ist inzwischen langjähriger Maßstab in Sachen Verarbeitungsqualität und überzeugt mit einer Kollektion von schlichter und zeitloser Eleganz sowie innovativen Detaillösungen. Dies bestätigen unzählige internationale Auszeichnungen in allen Segmenten. 

Big-Tower gehören zu den Spezialitäten des Oberklasseherstellers Lian Li und der PC-A70F ist ein würdiger Vertreter dieses Genres. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine vergrößerte Version des PC-7F auf Basis des PC-A70 mit mehr Platz, einem leistungsfähigeren Belüftungssystem sowie dem neuen Tool-less / Silent-Design von Lian Li. Tradition und Innovation bei Gestaltung und Ausstattung bilden bei diesem Gehäuse daher eine perfekte Symbiose. 

Außenhaut und Innengerüst bestehen aus Aluminium (Außen zusätzlich gebürstet) und werden aufwändig von Hand gefertigt. Dank dieses Materialeinsatzes ist das Gehäuse sehr steif und weist zugleich ein vergleichbar geringes Gewicht für diese Größe auf. Wie von einem Lian Li Big-Tower nicht anders zu erwarten, bietet der PC-A70F massig Raum für alle Arten von Hardware: Selbst zehn Festplatten für riesigen Speicherbedarf und Servermainboards im E-ATX Format finden adäquaten Platz. Zugleich sind alle Komponenten gut erreichbar, was einen Einbau sehr vereinfacht und schnell ermöglicht. 

Die Grundform des eleganten und edlen Gehäuses zeigt deutliche Parallelen zum PC-B70. Im Unterschied dazu und in Anlehnung am Design des PC-7F wurden die großen Frontlüfter hinter deutlich auffälliger gestalteten Querstegen verbaut. Diese verleihen dem Design einen kraftvollen Auftritt. Darüber sitzen die Aluminiumblenden für die 5,25 Zoll Laufwerke und sorgen für eine bündige Optik. Mit satten fünf Slots, von denen einer für 3,5 Zoll umgerüstet werden kann, bietet der Tower erhebliche Ausbaumöglichkeiten. 

Dieser Anspruch setzt sich im Innenraum fort, wo ganze zehn 3,5 Zoll Slots auf Bestückung warten. Sieben Slots befinden sich in einem großen Schacht, der zur Seite gedreht wurde und von dort zu bestücken ist, drei weitere im oberen Heck. Alle internen Laufwerke lassen sich ohne Werkzeug verbauen und sind zugleich mit einer Vibrationsentkopplung befestigt, um die Geräuschentwicklung zu minimieren. Auch die oberen beiden 5,25 Zoll Schächte (extern) können Tool-less genutzt werden und sind ebenfalls entkoppelt. 

In dieser Weise setzt sich die Ausstattung des Towers fort: Tool-less Installation und Entkopplung des Netzteils am Boden, werkzeuglose Befestigung und Vibrationsdämpfung der Erweiterungskarten, Tool-less Einbau des Mainboards, praktisches Kabelmanagement zur sauberen Verlegung, Aussparung am Mainboardtray zur Befestigung eines CPU-Kühlers mit Backplate, ohne das Mainboard ausbauen zu müssen. 

Auch das Belüftungssystem präsentiert sich mit einem perfekten Aufbau. An der Front sorgen zwei große 140mm Lüfter für die Frischluftzufuhr. Diese drehen mit lediglich 1.000 U/Min, was für eine geringe Geräuschentwicklung sorgt. Blaue LEDs bieten zugleich eine effektvolle Inszenierung. Ergänzt werden die 140er von zwei 120mm Lüftern an der Rückseite auf Höhe des Mainboards sowie hinter dem oberen Festplattenschacht und durch diverse Entlüftungsöffnungen. 

Darüber hinaus sind die beiden Frontlüfter mit Staubfiltern ausgestattet, um ein Verschmutzen des Innenraums zu verhindern. Da Lian Li Tower auch für Wasserkühlungen sehr beliebt sind, wurden zwei Schlauchöffnungen in die Rückseite eingelassen. Und zum Abschluss sei noch auf das perfekt ausgestattete I/O-Panel hingewiesen. Dieses bietet gleich vier USB 2.0 Ports, ein Firewire, ein eSATA und je ein Audio IN und OUT Anschluss - verborgen unter einer einfach zu öffnenden Klappe im vorderen Deckel.





Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*

Lian Li liefert das PC-A70F in einer für Lian Li typischen Verpackung aus. Auf der Front findet der Käufer eine Abbildung des Gehäuses. Allein diese Abbildung lässt auf eine sehr hochwertige und edle Verarbeitung schließen. Auch erkennt man die zwei vorinstallierten Lüfter welche mit blauen LEDs ausgestattet sind. Da Lian Li seinen eigenen Ansprüchen gerecht werden will und das Gehäuse den Käufer überzeugen soll, sind auf der Vorderseite einige Kernfeatures abgebildet, die das Gehäuse auszeichnen. Zu diesen speziellen Features gehören unteranderem die vibrationsdämmende Festplattenaufhängung, das kleine Multifunktions-Anschluss-Panel auf der Oberseite des Gehäuses und die waschbaren Staubfilter. Die Vorder- bzw. Rückseite sind vollkommen identisch. Dies gilt auch für die beiden Seiten. Auf der Unter-/Oberseite druckt Lian Li noch den Hinweis ab, vor der Montage doch bitte einen Blick in die Installationsanleitung zu werfen. Weiterhin empfiehlt Lian Li das Gehäuse mit Sorgfalt zu behandelt – eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit bei einem solch teuren und exklusiven Gehäuse.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit das Gehäuse den Versand/Transport unbeschadet übersteht wird es innerhalb der Verpackung durch zwei Styropor-Stücke gepolstert. Weiterhin sorgt eine Plastikfolie dafür, dass das Gehäuse vor Kratzern geschützt wird. An einer Seite des Gehäuses hat Lian Li eine kleine Installationsanleitung hinterlegt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der weitere Lieferumfang befindet sich in einem kleinen Pappkarton im Inneren des Gehäuses. Zusätzlich legt Lian Li noch ein kleines „Papierstück“ in das Gehäuse um unter Umständen entstehende Feuchtigkeit aufzusaugen. Damit der kleine Pappkarton mit dem weiteren Lieferumfang während des Transports nicht im Gehäuseinneren umherfliegt, ist er mit einem Kabelbinder gesichert.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der weitere Lieferumfang enthält neben den Sortierkästchen für Schrauben und der Klemme für das Netzteil alle wichtigen Schrauben. Zusätzlich liegt eine Ansteckleiste für den Gehäuseboden bei, in der überflüssige Kabel des Netzteils verstaut werden können. Für die Montage der Festplatten liegen kleine Entkoppler und Schrauben bei. Für Mainboards, die größer als der normale ATX-Standard sind, liegt eine Tüte mit zusätzlichen Abstandshaltern für den Mainboard-Tray bei. Die beiliegende Anleitung erklärt die einzelnen Bestandteile des Lieferumfangs und erläutert dessen Verwendung/Montage.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Äußeres Erscheinungsbild*

Auch das Äußere ist für Lian Li typisch. Das Gehäuse wirkt sehr schlicht und edel. Optisch ist beim PC-A70F eher “Understatement” angesagt. Den Power- sowie Reset-Schalter hat Lian Li in den Gehäusedeckel integriert. Unter einer kleinen Blende befinden sich vier USB-Anschlüsse, ein Firewire- sowie eSATA-Anschluss. Ein Audio-Ausgang sowie ein Audio-Eingang für z.B. ein Headset ist auch vorhanden. Falls die Anschlüsse nicht benötigt werden, lassen sich diese unter der geschlossenen Klappe verstecken. Auf eine von Werk aus integrierte Radiator-Blende verzichtet Lian Li. Wer aber dennoch einen Radiator und dem Gehäuse-Deckel verbauen möchte, hat zwei Möglichkeiten. Die eine wäre, selbst ein Loch in den Original-Deckel zu schneiden, oder auf eine optional vorgefertigte Blende von Lian Li zurück zugreifen. Leider verfügt die vorgefertigte Blende (Lian Li T-7022W) nur über zwei 120 Aussparungen und lässt somit einen 120mm Dual-Radiator zu. Wer einen größeren Radiator verbauen will, muss selbst tätig werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Power- und HDD-LED wurden in der Front verbaut. Sie befinden sich auf der Höhe des ersten 5,25“ Schachtes. Insgesamt verfügt das PC-A70F über fünf 5,25” Schächte. Einer der fünf Schächte lässt sich bei Bedarf mittels Adapter zu einem 3,5” Schacht für Kartenleser oder Diskettenlaufwerke umbauen. Erfreulich ist aber, dass das PC-A70F an der Front perfekt verarbeitet wurde. Bei einigen Lian Li Gehäusen kommt es vor, dass sich die Blende um die 5,25“ Schächte nach innen zieht und so eine Kante zu den einzelnen Blenden entsteht. Dieser unschöne Versatz zerstört die edle Front und lässt das Gehäuse schlecht verarbeitet wirken. Beim PC-A70F hat Lian Li aber ganze Arbeit geleistet und dieses Phänomen tritt nicht auf. Um die Komponenten im Inneren des Gehäuses mit Frischluft zu versorgen, verfügt das Gehäuse an der Vorderseite über großzügige Lüftungsschlitze. Durch diese kann von den dahinterliegenden Gehäuse-Lüftern entweder frische Luft hereingezogen oder Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse heraus gepustet werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Rückseite besticht durch ihre Funktionalität. Im Notfall lassen sich mit einer zweiten, optional erhältlichen Netzteil-Blende, zwei Netzteile im PC-A70F unterbringen. Der Normalfall sieht es aber vor, dass das Netzteil unten verbaut wird. Weiterhin verfügt das PC-A70F auf der Rückseite über einen 120mm Lüfter der für Frischluft im Inneren sorgt. Die einzelnen PCI-Slot-Blenden verfügen über kleine Lüftungsschlitze und sorgen dafür, das die Abwärme der verbauten Grafikkarte schneller nach draußen abgeführt wird. Für diejenigen unter Euch, die eine Wasserkühlung in das Gehäuse einbauen wollen, hat Lian Li noch zwei Schlauchdurchführungen integriert. So ist es möglich Schläuche der Wasserkühlung ohne großes „Löcher bohren“ nach draußen zu verlegen. Hinter der oberen Blende verbirgt sich ein weiterer Gehäuselüfter. Dieser dient dazu, die dahinter verbauten Festplatten mit Frischluft zu versorgen. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Schluss noch ein Wort zur Verarbeitung des Gehäuses. Die Verarbeitung ist so, wie man sie von Lian Li erwartet. Alle Bleche sind sauber und äußerst präzise verarbeitet und weisen keine Mengel auf. Alle Spaltmaße sind identisch und weisen keine altzugroßen Unterschiede auf. Allein beim Reset- und Power-Schalter hätte Lian Li sich etwas mehr Mühe geben können. Die beiden Plastikschalter fügen sich etwas lieblos in das edle Gesamtbild. 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Inneres Erscheinungsbild*

Das Highlite des PC-A70F ist sein Inneres. Lian Li legt den Fokus dabei auf eine Werkzeuglose Montage, einen gut strukturierten Aufbau und funktionale Ausrichtung.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Netzteil kann auf zwei verschiedene Arten befestigt werden. Einmal, auf die altmodische Art und Weise mit Schrauben, oder auf die neuere, viel einfache Methode mit der „Schnalle“. Dabei wird die „Schnalle“ über das Netzteil gespannt und zieht dieses fest. Damit das Netzteil keine Vibrationen an das Gehäuse weiterleitet, wurden die Auflagen mit einem Gummipolster versehen. Damit das Netzteil auch mit nach unten ausgerichtetem Lüfter ausreichend Frischluft bekommt, verfügt das Netzteil am Boden und auf der Rückseite über Lüftungsschlitze. Ein weiteres, praktisches Features ist die Befestigung der Erweiterungs-Karten. Die Grafikkarte wird einfach mit einem, bei Dual-Slot-Karten, auch mit zwei Schnellspannern befestigt. Nerviges Geschraube gehört hier der Vergangenheit an. Auf der Rückseite sorgt ein 120mm Lüfter für ausreichen Frischluftzufuhr. Warum Lian Li im Inneren aber ein so billiges Lüftergitter verwendet ist fraglich.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei älteren Gehäusen ist es üblich, dass das Netzteil oben unter dem Gehäusedeckel verbaut wird. Lian Li nutzt den Platz allerdings anders. Bei Bedarf lassen sich hier bis zu drei weitere 3,5“ Festplatten oder ein zweites Netzteil unterbringen. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre es, den Festplattenkäfig zu entfernen und den Platz für einen Radiator zu nutzen. Der Mainboard-Tray verfügt in der Höhe des CPU-Sockels eine Aussparung, die es erlaubt, den Kühler mit verbautem Mainboard zu wechseln. Überflüssige oder zu lange Kabel des Netzteils lassen sich am Boden in der Kabelklemme verstauen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch hinter der Front verfügt das PC-A70F über genug 3,5“ Schächte. So lassen sich maximal 7 Festplatten verbauen. Die Festplatten werden in diesem Käfig allerdings nicht verschraubt, sondern einfach nur in eine Schiene geschoben. Für den Halt sorgt ein vibrationshemmender Gummiring mit einer extra passenden Schraube. Allerdings lässt sich auch dieser Käfig entfernen. Der gewonnene Platz hinter der Front kann z.B. für einen weiteren Dual-Radiator (2x 140mm!)genutzt werden. Zwei mit blauen LEDs ausgestattete 140mm Lüfter sorgen für ausreichend Frischluft. Das PC-A70F verfügt über 5,25“ Schächte, wobei sich ein Schacht mittels Adapter zum 3,5“ Schacht umfunktionieren lässt. Zwei 5,25“ Schächte sind besonders präpariert und erlauben es ein Laufwerk einzubauen ohne es verschrauben zu müssen. Lian Li spendiert dem PC-A70F vier 5,25“ Schnell-Spanner (auf jeder Seite 2), welche eine schnelle und sichere Montage gewehrleisten.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die 140mm Lüfter in der Front verfügen über einen Staubfilter, welche sich zwischen Innenleben und Frontblende befinden. Die Blende lässt sich mit leichtem Kraftaufwand entfernen. Unter dem Gehäusedeckel findet maximal ein Tripple-Radiator platz. Ein Quad-Radiator würde optisch von den Abmessung zwar knapp passen, allerdings verlaufen die Kabel der Frontanschlüsse (auf der Blende) nach hinten hin weg. Da diese relativ steif sind, bietet das PC-A70F nur Platz für einen Tripple-Radiator. Dieser lässt sich aber ordentlich ausrichten.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Montage*

Die Montage geht aufgrund der vielen nützlichen und praktischen Features schnell von der Hand. Zuerst ist es allerdings nötig, dass Ihr beide Seitenwände entfernt. Diese sind mit jeweils drei Schrauben an der Rückseite des Gehäuses befestigt. Sobald Ihr die Seitenwände entfernt habt, könnt Ihr das Gehäuse auf die Seite legen, da sich das Mainboard so einfacher einbauen lässt. Zuerst moniert Ihr die ATX-Blende. Weiterhin überprüft Ihr, ob die Abstandshalter für den Formfaktor für euer Mainboard passen. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, könnt Ihr weitere Abstandshalter hinzufügen. Diese liegen dem Lieferumfang bei.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im nächsten Schritt könnt Ihr das Mainboard einbauen. Setzt es ein und justiert es passend  auf die Abstandshalter. Für die Verschraubung des Mainboards legt Lian Li spezielle Schrauben bei, die eine einfache Montage ermöglichen sollen. Diese Schrauben besitzen keinen flachen Kopf, sondern einen dickeren und lassen sich so besser greifen. Für schwer erreichbare Stellen legt Lian Li drei, noch längere Schrauben bei.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein weiteres praktisches Feature kommt beim Einbau von Erweiterungskarten zum Einsatz. Alle Karten können ohne lästige Schrauben befestigt werden. Um die Grafikkarte zu fixieren müsst Ihr zwei Schnellspanner lösen und die PCI-Blenden entfernen. Danach könnt Ihr die Grafikkarte einsetzten. Um die Grafikkarte zu fixieren, reicht es aus, die Schnellspanner wieder zu schließen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach der Grafikkarte kann das Netzteil eingebaut werden. Dazu empfiehlt es sich, das Gehäuse wieder aufzurichten. Damit keine Vibrationen vom Netzteil an das Gehäuse übertragen werden, verfügen die Auflagen über eine Gummierung. Das Netzteil wird einfach auf die Auflagen gelegt und mittels dem Lieferumfang beiliegenden Bügel fixiert. Wer nun Angst davor hat, dass das Netzteil Kratzer bekommt braucht  sich keine Sorgen machen. Der Bügel verfügt auf der Unterseite über einen Abstandshalter aus Gummi.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der nächste Schritt ist die Verkabelung der eingebauten Komponenten. Diese stellt sich aufgrund der Größe als relativ einfach heraus. Allerdings benötigt Ihr für das saubere und akkurate Verlegen der Kabel ein Netzteil mit relativ langen Kabeln. Alternativ sorgen Verlängerungen  für Abhilfe. Überflüssige Kabel können am Gehäuseboden in der Kabelklemme verstaut werden. Gerade bei nicht modularen Netzteilen kann dies von Vorteil sein.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Lian Li PC-A70F verfügt von Haus aus schon über eine Festplattenentkopplung. Um eine Festplatte zu entkoppel müsst Ihr zuerst einen Gummiring auf die Schraube stecken. Dieser Gummiring verfügt in der Mitte über eine Aussparung, mit der er sich in den Festplattenkäfig schieben lässt. Dieser Gummiring dämmt so die Vibrationen der Festplatte und sorgt für sicheren Halt. Damit die Festplatten auch beim Transport gesichert sind und nicht aus dem Käfig rutschen kann dieser noch verriegelt werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für das Laufwerk muss eine Blende aus der Front entfernt werden. Die Blenden lassen sich von hinten mit leichtem Kraftaufwand herausdrücken. Um das Laufwerk zu befestigen muss erst einer der Schnellspanner gelöst werden. Dann lässt sich das Laufwerk von vorne in den 5,25“ Slot schieben und mit dem Schnellspanner befestigen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Schluss könnt Ihr die vorhandenen Gehäuselüfter, sowie die Kabel für die Front-Anschlüsse anschließen. Vergesst nicht den Power- sowie Reset-Schalter anzuschließen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Fazit*

Lian Li liefert mit dem  PC-A70F ein wirklich tolles Gehäuse ab. Die Verarbeitung ist auf höchstem Niveau. Das Design ist schlicht, edel und zeitlos zugleich.
Das Innere sowie das Äußere können überzeugen. Vor allem die Funktionalität im Innenraum weiß zu begeistern. Das Gehäuse ist geräumig und bietet genügend Platz. Das PC-A70F ist im vollen Umfang Wakü-tauglich. Bei Bedarf lässt sich ein Tripple-Radiator unter dem Deckel und ein Dual-Radiator in der Front unterbringen. 
Kritikpunkte sucht man beim PC-A70F fast vergebens. Einzig der Power- sowie Reset-Schalter aus Plastik wirkt etwas billig. Weiterhin wäre eine räumliche Trennung mittels „Blende“ im Gehäuse von Vorteil, wie sie z.B. in Corsairs Obsidian 800D vorhanden ist. So lassen sich überflüssige Kabel des Netzteiles bei zusätzlichem Seitenfenster gut verstecken.

Bleibt nur noch der Kostenpunkt zu klären: Für 179,90 Euro geht das Gehäuse bei Caseking über die virtuelle Ladentheke. Allerdings ist das Gehäuse jeden Euro wert.

Für ein solch tolles Produkt gibt es von mir den Gold-Award.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Links*

Lian Li PC-A70F Produktseite

Lian Li PC-A70F bei Caseking

[Review] Prolimatech Megahalems

[Review] Silverstone Element Series 850W
​


----------



## xTc (10. November 2009)

Pic-Dump #1


----------



## xTc (10. November 2009)

Pic-Dump #2


----------



## xTc (10. November 2009)

Pic-Dump #3


----------



## xTc (10. November 2009)

Pic-Dump #4


----------



## xTc (10. November 2009)

Pic-Dump #5


----------



## xTc (10. November 2009)

Pic-Dump #6


----------



## Malkav85 (10. November 2009)

ach ja, wieder am reviewen


----------



## xTc (10. November 2009)

Pic-Dump #7


----------



## xTc (10. November 2009)

Pic-Dump #8


----------



## Malkav85 (10. November 2009)

Die Slotverschlüsse sind echt p0rno  Imo Einzigartig. Schade, das ein Quad Radi nicht reinpasst, aber ein Triple langt auch so. 

Alles in allem ein super Test mit klasse Text und ebenso guten Bildern


----------



## Woohoo (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lian Li PC-A70F – Lian Li’s neuster Luxus-Tower im Test*

Schönes Gehäuse und gutes Review. 

Ein Staubfilter für das Netzteil wäre noch gut, wenn es die Luft von unten anzieht.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lian Li PC-A70F – Lian Li’s neuster Luxus-Tower im Test*

Schönes Gehäuse!!!
Das klassische Design von Lian Li ist echt geil.

Super Test


----------



## xTc (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lian Li PC-A70F – Lian Li’s neuster Luxus-Tower im Test*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Die Slotverschlüsse sind echt p0rno  Imo Einzigartig. Schade, das ein Quad Radi nicht reinpasst, aber ein Triple langt auch so.



Notfalls baust du unter dem Deckel ein Tripple-Radi und hinter der Front einen Dual-Radi ein.  Platz ist vorhanden, musst ihn nur richtig nutzen.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Schönes Gehäuse und gutes Review.
> 
> Ein Staubfilter für das Netzteil wäre noch gut, wenn es die Luft von unten anzieht.



Da brauchst du keinen Staubfilter. Die vier Schlitze sind so dünn und da kommt so wenig Luft durch.  Die Luft wird eher indirekt von hinten durch die Schlitze angezogen.




Der Dudelsack schrieb:


> Schönes Gehäuse!!!
> Das klassische Design von Lian Li ist echt geil.
> 
> Super Test




Dank. 



Gruß


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (11. November 2009)

Sehr sehr schönes Review, der Nachfolger von PC-60 scheint ja wirklich genau das verbessert zu haben was ich mir gewünscht habe


----------



## Woohoo (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lian Li PC-A70F – Lian Li’s neuster Luxus-Tower im Test*



> Da brauchst du keinen Staubfilter. Die vier Schlitze sind so dünn und da kommt so wenig Luft durch.  Die Luft wird eher indirekt von hinten durch die Schlitze angezogen.


Meine Erfahrung mit Staub sagt mir, dass es keine zu kleine Öffnung gibt.  

Aber man kann sich da ja auch was selbst basteln und das dann vor die jeweilige Öffnung befestigen durch die die Luft reinkommt.

Ein Mainboardschlitten wäre noch gut gewesen. Ansonsten richtig gutes Gehäuse, vor allem gefällt mir die schlichte und sehr schicke Optik.


----------



## xTc (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lian Li PC-A70F – Lian Li’s neuster Luxus-Tower im Test*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit Staub sagt mir, dass es keine zu kleine Öffnung gibt.
> 
> Aber man kann sich da ja auch was selbst basteln und das dann vor die jeweilige Öffnung befestigen durch die die Luft reinkommt.
> 
> Ein Mainboardschlitten wäre noch gut gewesen. Ansonsten richtig gutes Gehäuse, vor allem gefällt mir die schlichte und sehr schicke Optik.




Notfalls zerschneidest du eine alte Strumpfhose und bastelst dir da Staubfilter raus. 

Nun, ein Mainboardschlitten wäre mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht gewesen, doch brauchst du den aufgrund des großen Innenraums nicht.  Da lässt es sich auch so ganz gut drin arbeiten.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Lian Li PC-A70F – Lian Li’s neuster Luxus-Tower im Test*

Sehr ausführlich, du hättest aber echt eine größere Auflösung für die Bilder nehmen können. 

Gibts von dem Case noch andere Versionen oder ist das die einzige?


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Januar 2010)

Test wie immer klasse genau wie die Bilder die du gemacht hast. Ich wäre an einen Bild interessiert wie die fertige verkablung aussieht.


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Lian Li PC-A70F – Lian Li’s neuster Luxus-Tower im Test*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr ausführlich, du hättest aber echt eine größere Auflösung für die Bilder nehmen können.
> 
> Gibts von dem Case noch andere Versionen oder ist das die einzige?



Du kannst die Bilder anklicken, dann werden sie größer. 

Aktuell gibt es nur diese Version vom Case.




FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Test wie immer klasse genau wie die Bilder die du gemacht hast. Ich wäre an einen Bild interessiert wie die fertige verkablung aussieht.



Danke.
Sorry, ein Bild der vollständigen Verkabelung habe ich leider nicht.

Und für all die unter euch, die einen Radiator unter den Deckel packen wollen, gibt es nun eine vorgefertigt 360mm Blende von Lian Li: *Klick*


Gruß


----------



## spowi2000 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Lian Li PC-A70F – Lian Li’s neuster Luxus-Tower im Test*

Passt dieser Deckel auf das Gehäuse?
Oder gibt es einen alternativen Deckel mit 3-4 Lüfterplätzen?

Lian Li T-70103B Deckel PC-A7010 3x 120mm - black


----------



## xTc (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Lian Li PC-A70F – Lian Li’s neuster Luxus-Tower im Test*



spowi2000 schrieb:


> Passt dieser Deckel auf das Gehäuse?
> Oder gibt es einen alternativen Deckel mit 3-4 Lüfterplätzen?
> 
> Lian Li T-70103B Deckel PC-A7010 3x 120mm - black



Siehe:



xTc schrieb:


> Und für all die unter euch, die einen Radiator unter den Deckel packen wollen, gibt es nun eine vorgefertigt 360mm Blende von Lian Li: *Klick*




Einen Deckel mit 4 Lüfterplätzen gibt es nicht.


Gruß


----------



## spowi2000 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Lian Li PC-A70F – Lian Li’s neuster Luxus-Tower im Test*

Passt der auch hier?

Lian Li PC-B70B Big-Tower - black

Und würdest du sagen dieser Radiator passt in die Gehäuse oben unter den Deckel?  XSPC RX480 Quad Radiator

*XSPC RX480*12,3 x 5,8 x 52,1 cm


----------



## xTc (8. Januar 2010)

Denke ja, scheint der gleiche Body zu sein. 

Ein Quad-Radi wird eng. Mit etwas Bastelarbeit sollte das aber gehen. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Lian Li PC-A70F – Lian Li’s neuster Luxus-Tower im Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Du kannst die Bilder anklicken, dann werden sie größer.


 
Musste auch mal erwähnen.


----------



## spowi2000 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Lian Li PC-A70F – Lian Li’s neuster Luxus-Tower im Test*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Finde beide Gehäuse von Lian Li sehr ansprechend. Vermutlich wird es ein A70 oder ein B70 werden. Das CM 840 war vorher meine Wahl. Dort passt scheinbar der 480er Radiator aber nur mit Ausbau der vorderen Anschlüsse hinein.

Was sind eigentlich die Hauptunterschiede beider Gehäuse?

B70 hat andere Festplattenentkopplung
           Schnellarretierung aller 5,25Zoll Slots
           ?Dämmung der Seitenwände?
3 Stufen Lüftersteuerung

Woher kommen die 90,- Unterschied?

Grad noch was gefunden. Vielleicht macht der 480er Radiator doch Probleme, da zumindest der 360er relativ mittig hinein gebaut wird.
Wird der Radiator an den Lüftern von oben her aufgehängt? Oder gibt es im Gehäuse auch alternative vorgesehene Befestigungsmöglichkeiten?

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=11924528&postcount=10


Zur Info:
Video B 70
http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/11/Lian-Li-PC-B70

Video B 71
http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/10/Lian-Li-PC-B71


----------



## spowi2000 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Lian Li PC-A70F – Lian Li’s neuster Luxus-Tower im Test*

Sowas wäre fein. Selbstbau mit entsprechender Qualität ist aber sicher nicht ohne. Wo wird bei dem Deckel eigentlich der Power- und der Reset Knopf verbaut? Ohne Löcher würde er nur für das A 71 funktionieren.


----------



## Gast12307 (26. Mai 2010)

Gibt es ein Seitenfenster als Zubehör zu kaufen?


----------

